# Any Dream Theater/Opeth lovers in the house? (Progressive/Symphonic metal thread)



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

DT and Opeth have to be two of my favourite bands of all time. If you're into Progressive/Symphonic metal and haven't heard of these - go check them out.

If you love these also, you're my new best friend. <3


----------



## Cyril (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread.

I love it so much.

Also.

You.

Threadstarter.

Go listen to some Devin Townsend right now.
And some Pain of Salvation too.
And maybe Haken.
And Ayreon.
Possibly Porcupine Tree as well.

Do all these things.

Also.
Awake is the best DT album.
Ghost Reveries is the best Opeth album.

A Change of Seasons is one of the best songs of all time.

Now excuse me, I have more not-raving things to do.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 10, 2012)

i thought six degrees of inner turbulence was a good album 

*RUNS LIKE HELL*


----------



## Cult (Mar 10, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> *RUNS LIKE HELL*



Here's some fitting music to do that to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySO-gryuO-c


----------



## Cyril (Mar 11, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i thought six degrees of inner turbulence was a good album
> 
> *RUNS LIKE HELL*


That's because it is.

Seriously.
It's not their best but it only has one bad song.
Though the title track is one of their least best epics IMO.

I mean, if you were praising Systematic Chaos, I'd have to murder you. But you're not. So we're cool.


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2012)

Loved 'em a little while ago, have somewhat moved on


----------



## Namba (Mar 11, 2012)

Love me some Dream Theater.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 11, 2012)

Needs more Rush, but yes, I love me some Dream Theater as well.


----------



## Neirus (Mar 11, 2012)

Cyril said:


> And maybe Haken.
> And Ayreon.
> Possibly Porcupine Tree as well.



Argh I love you already.



Cyril said:


> Also.
> Awake is the best DT album.
> Ghost Reveries is the best Opeth album.
> 
> ...




Ghost Reveries <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

A Change of Seasons <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

Holy crap I love you.


----------



## Neirus (Mar 11, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i thought six degrees of inner turbulence was a good album
> 
> *RUNS LIKE HELL*



It is a good album, I love it. There's no need to run


----------



## Traven V (Mar 11, 2012)

did someone say progressive? Omnomnom, This band will be on my to listen to bands


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 11, 2012)

Cyril said:


> That's because it is.
> 
> Seriously.
> It's not their best but it only has one bad song.
> ...



well...shit

well to be honest those are the only two ablums i've truely taken the time to listen too


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Neirus

Listen to Devin Townsend and Pain of Salvation right this instant

get Terria and Remedy Lane


----------



## Neirus (Mar 12, 2012)

I may just have to. You, however.. listen to Adagio.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2012)

DT is one of my fave bands. To date i haven't heard a better guitarist in a similar genre.
You should try Pain of salvation. Another good Progerock band


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

I will check them out.
Also yeess more talking about pain of salvation.
And how their older albums are much better than their last three.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like I've got a reason to start listening to more prog now. Any more suggestions guys?


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Everything I said in my first post.

Albums you need to listen to:
Awake
Ghost Reveries
Terria
Remedy Lane
The Human Equation
Aquarius
In Absentia

you'll most likely get the band names just from the album titles but if you really care I can add them, too lazy.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I will check them out.
> Also yeess more talking about pain of salvation.
> And how their older albums are much better than their last three.



Haven't even listened to Road Salt 2. Just not my thing at all
first few albums, though, yes. I am also one of those people that enjoyed BE more than a lot of their previous stuff.

So when I was really into DT, I was also really into Symphony X. Anyone else?


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

Symphony X is a band I need to listen to eventually.

Also Road Salt 2 is okay, better than RS1 and Scarsick but doesn't touch anything before then.
And yes, BE is really great. Then again, their first 5 albums are all masterpieces. BE was probably the album that really got me in to the band, oddly enough.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Awake
> In Absentia



Listened to and loved both, especially In Absentia (<3 Porcupine Tree).


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Symphony X is a band I need to listen to eventually.



Go for The Divine Wings of Tragedy and other albums around that era. The last two albums were kind of dumbed-down, IMO.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Terria



OK, been listening to this a couple times on YouTube (there's a full upload there). I realize the quality takes a hit on YouTube, but my God this is such a good album. ;_;


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> OK, been listening to this a couple times on YouTube (there's a full upload there). I realize the quality takes a hit on YouTube, but my God this is such a good album. ;_;



Terria and Ziltoid = best Devin
Deconstruction's pretty good too (though different project)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Symphony X is a band I need to listen to eventually.


DO IT. Good band. I own their album and it has been used very much.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 13, 2012)

Couldn't get into DT, but like some of their stuff. Opeth is my favourite band, but seems to be getting away from the harsh vocals, which damages a dynamic I loved so much. Akerfeld's(sp?) harsh vocal are some of the best in metal, and the range to and from harsh and regular singing is awesome to behold. I saw them live last fall, and total lack of any harsh vocals felt like the atmosphere of it was missing something.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> Go for The Divine Wings of Tragedy and other albums around that era. The last two albums were kind of dumbed-down, IMO.


Alright, will check it out later.

Also yes Terria and Ziltoid are both amazing awesome albums. Deconstruction's great too. Also, let's not forget Addicted and Ocean Machine and Ghost and hell all his stuff is pretty damn awesome really.

except those two ambient albums.
And Ki is meh overall with some great songs I guess.
And I hear Physicist is awful.

But yeah, Symphony X will happen.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 14, 2012)

Now listening to Ziltoid...

...this is pretty damn trippy. Very good stuff.  Definitely a couple of must buys so far.


----------



## Neirus (Mar 14, 2012)

I've recently been listening to PoS, and yes <3

Really liking them so far.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Mar 14, 2012)

Can not wait for the new Ziltoid album, should be released some time this year.


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2012)

Rebel-lion said:


> Can not wait for the new Ziltoid album, should be released some time this year.



I thought Z2 was canceled


----------



## Cyril (Mar 14, 2012)

We're getting Epicloud this year, I thought? 
Don't know what the status is for Z2 but I don't think it was completely cancelled :/
But of course I might be wrong.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting, I havenâ€™t heard that it was cancelled, been fallowing him on his Facebook page, heâ€™s being saying his been working on it, since some time last year.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;lZGgnpQR53k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZGgnpQR53k[/video]

Wow, just found about these guys. This track bucking rocks.


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2012)

Cyril said:


> We're getting Epicloud this year, I thought?
> Don't know what the status is for Z2 but I don't think it was completely cancelled :/
> But of course I might be wrong.





Rebel-lion said:


> Interesting, I havenâ€™t heard that it was cancelled, been fallowing him on his Facebook page, heâ€™s being saying his been working on it, since some time last year.



Welp, having been slated then canceled then brought back then shot down again, looks like it's back on

neat~


----------



## Neirus (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay so I've been listening to BE by PoS today (as I can't fit much music on my iPhone any more, have to keep swapping around albums) and I've got to say, even if you now hate me for it.. I don't much like it :/

I thought it'd be better than it is - it's less metal and more orchestral, of course there are a few songs which have guitar riffs and double kick pedals going on, but most of them are just too 'soft' for me.
 I prefer a bit harder metal, with orchestral bits mixed in - not just whole songs of it.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 15, 2012)

Pain of Salvation is much less "metal" than most prog metal bands, yeah. You'll probably like The Perfect Element or Remedy Lane a lot more. BE is *not* a good place to start with them. Even if it's fantastic.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 8, 2012)

am only bumping this thread to tell yall that i am uploading six degrees of inner terbulance concert version on audio surf...it's basicly the whole album smashed into one MP3, wish me luck


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2012)

Symphonic metal? Well, I like Nigtwish, but that's about all I know of the genre.


----------

